# Funeral of Barry Albin-Dyer



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11678846/Barry-Albin-Dyer-undertaker-obituary.html

OK, this has nothing to do with motorhomes but I just want to record somewhere how shocked and saddened I am at hearing today about the death of Barry Albin-Dyer.

Probably like most people of my age I have several times in the last decade or two attended the funerals of significant family members: Mum, Dad, two aunts and an uncle. As we were a Bermondsey family we of course used Albins, and Barry was always there leading the cortege. He was personally known by most of them and that always felt significant, though I am sure as a real professional his service to everyone was just as personal.

John and I, in miles away Yorkshire, have often joked about promising the best Albin's style exit to each other, when the time comes. In my mind this has always meant Barry leading the way, even though I knew he was a few years younger than us. Sadly, now I have to give up that fantasy.

RIP Barry

Chris


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I heard about this on the Today programme on Radio 4 this morning. He was clearly a much respected figure in his local community but what I, and possibly many others didn't realise, was that he was responsible for, and indeed organised, the repatriation ceremonies for the bodies of servicemen and women who had been killed in Iraq and Afghanistan. Often seen on our televisions as he led the cortege through (now) Royal Wootton Bassett, his name was probably a mystery to most, but he was clearly one of those characters who truly was "the salt of the earth".

RIP Barry Albin-Dyer


----------

